# Fighting between jills in season?



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi

After some teething problems trying to find compatible ferrets, I finally adopted a little rescue jill to go in with my other jill and they have been getting on great, sleeping together, playing etc. One of them (the newer one) is now fully in season - due to be implanted asap. But since she's been in season she has turned into a right aggressive little cow with my other one! The other day I noticed my other jill (who is starting to come into season herself but not there yet) had scabs on her neck. So I have temporarily separated them at night, but let them out to play together. But now when they get together they are even worse.

So my questions are please;

Is it most likely that she is being aggressive purely because of her season?

Should I split them up until she has been implanted and come out of it so they don't hurt each other?

O are they now fighting because I split them and in fact I should just leave them in together regardless?

Thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have very little experience of in season jills, apart from Mags, she was if anything even more loving and gentle with the others when she was in season though. It could be frustration if she's been in season a while, mags was getting fed up when my boys (also neutered) wouldn't do the deed, but she just came to me for a cuddle and looked sulky.
I suppose it's down to hormones though, some women have shocking PMT and some don't, it might be the same with ferrets. Hopefully someone like DKDREAM will be along to advise you properly though.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

It sounds very much like hormonal the fighting where the 2 girls bonded well before the fights started? or where they not palls, usually its when they are close to the end of a phantom they become nasty, but each jill handles hormones differently, i wouldn't of separated i would of just put some sudo cream on the jills neck as when you do re introduce chances are her neck will become sore again.


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks as usual for your replies guys! 

Thedogsmother; she is still sweet with me, but different; more sleepy than she used to be when she's tired, but much more lively when she's awake. Not nippy but totally over-excited when she plays with me. Noticeably different! 

DKDream, yes, I thought they were bonded before they started fighting but they've only been together a few weeks and only been curling up together for about a week.

Her neck wasn't too bad and, wow, it healed fast! So maybe I'll put them back together tomorrow and keep the sudocrem handy. I had such trouble getting them to bond in the first place I really don't want to have messed things up again!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im sure if they have accepted each other they will again. My girls are just thinking of coming into season.


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Let them both out together again this morning and they were screaming and biting and having a right old scrap. Now they are curled up together in their fluffy igloo. They really are odd little creatures aren't they!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

greatbarnet said:


> Let them both out together again this morning and they were screaming and biting and having a right old scrap. Now they are curled up together in their fluffy igloo. They really are odd little creatures aren't they!


yeah they will of been sorting who is boss again. Silly girls,


----------

